# tail lights



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't seem to find a vinyl kit to make my tail lights smoked out do they even make them for a 94 sentra?

Or can someone hook me up with some vinyl so i can do it custom?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

ill sell you mine, or we can trade + cash here ill post a pic


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

how much and can u see the lights clearly through vinyl?


----------



## Versatil (Feb 16, 2009)

i kind of have the same problem but iam looking for any type of tail lights to cotumize my ride if any body has any links to some please post htem here.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

Ineedmoney$ said:


> how much and can u see the lights clearly through vinyl?


trade + 20$? you can see through them fine with normal bulbs, i got tickets with red led bulbs in there but they were really dim, its not vinyl its a VHT tint spray kit


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

well i kind of want to keep my originals just in case i need to sell the car or run into problems with the po po so if you still want to sell them what would be the price? And if not then i guess i will try to find some vinyl thanks thou!


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

well the price would have to be right, the only other lights i have are out of my 91 so i would have to change my whole tail light wiring


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> well the price would have to be right, the only other lights i have are out of my 91 so i would have to change my whole tail light wiring


what do you mean the price would have to be right? Do you mean make an offer?

And since you would have to change your wiring do you not want to sell them then?


----------



## CDS13 (Aug 1, 2007)

just go to wal mart or someplace similar and buy window tint if you want it to come off easy or they sell smoked paint for like 6 dollars a can and you wont even use the whole can and if you do it will be too dark to be legal.


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks i will do that then.


----------

